# What goes well w/ Angels?



## kheifert1 (May 17, 2005)

Once my new set up has cycled, I am planning to add Angels. What other cichlids go well with them? I understand Rams may be a good choice.

29 gal.
Eheim 2215
Penguin 550 PH
real plants
lace rock 
driftwood


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

A 29 gallon aquarium is just barely big enough to comfortably hold a single, established/compatible pair of adult sized Angelfish in it.
I would NOT add any more cichlids to this tank.


----------



## Rinko (Mar 14, 2003)

Maybe some Cory Cats, but I agree that wouldn't add any other Cichlids to the tank.


----------



## robles (Sep 29, 2003)

Option 1: 5 dwarf neon rainbowfish(melanotaenia preacox) ;1 dwarf gourami ;5 cories and 2 angelfish.
Option 2: 3 angelfish;4 cories;1 male betta splendens ; 1 male swordtail and 3 females.
You can change the gourami o the male betta for a blue ram;the rainbowfish school for a biger(6-8)school of zebra danios.


----------



## blueturq (Jul 8, 2004)

robles said:


> Option 1: 5 dwarf neon rainbowfish(melanotaenia preacox) ;1 dwarf gourami ;5 cories and 2 angelfish.
> Option 2: 3 angelfish;4 cories;1 male betta splendens ; 1 male swordtail and 3 females.
> You can change the gourami o the male betta for a blue ram;the rainbowfish school for a biger(6-8)school of zebra danios.


Sounds pretty overcrowed to me.

I have trouble seeing how even a single angelfish would be happy in a 29 gallon, let alone 2 or 3! 

If it were me i'd just skip the Angels, stick with the rams and then build around the rams (this is the only way I could see either of your options working).


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

A single angel will be plenty happy in a 29 gal. As will a pair.

I wouldn't add any additional cichlids, though. A few rainbows or corys would be OK.


----------



## SoundsFishy (Mar 23, 2005)

I just set-up a 30 gallon tank about 6 weeks ago. I have 5 angels in there (will be reducing it to 2 when they pair off) along with 8 rasboras and 6 corys, basically following the cookie cutter recipe (luckily I like rasboras and corys)  . I agree with the other posts that you would not want to add any other cichlids to that tank.


----------



## rbless88 (Jun 29, 2005)

i have 2 20 gallon tanks with 2 angels in each one. also, in the more crowded of the two i have 8 rasboras, 5 ottos, 1 german blue ram, 1 clown loach, and 1 pleco along with the two angels. it sounds crowded but it really isn't, and the fish all get along (i might just be saying that because it's heavily planted and there are lots of hiding places ) and in my other 20 gallon i have 4 ottos, 4 platys, 3 corys, and a pleco along with the 2 angels. this tank does seem a bit crowded but thats because the pleco and the platys are HUGE.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

more angels


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon tank with a single angel.

This tank previously housed 2 angels (not a pair) which got along okay. However, neither had reached maturity, the tank was already looking crowded in my eyes, and I made the decision to remove one of them.

The remaining angel is living with 3 cories and 11 medium bodied tetras. Everyone seems happy and healthy. I will not be adding anymore cichlids, or fish.

Just my experience.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon with 2 adult angels, 100+ of their fry and a LF bristlenose.

When angels spawn, there are lots of babies. Also, when angels pair, they can be pretty nasty to all the other fish in the tank.

Stick with a pair of angels and maybe some corys and a bristlenose. Also, get a grow out tank.


----------

